# Quick Bayte users...



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,
bought the quick bayte recommended for flies and now I'm scared to use it.  (It was expensive and I absolutely MUST use it.) could you guys tell me how you use it so that your goats don't eat it? I guess I'm not very creative these days. 

Thanks in advance!

Meredith


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

which type do you have the grandules ?? if so just lay down a white feed sack if you have it and sprinkle some on it. won't hurt anything the goats and cats leave it alone I don't sprinkle it in the baby pens as they are so nosy but other than that never to worry.


----------



## goatershubby (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it a problem with chickens?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I put it out in my milk room the grandules and I mix the powder w/water in a spray to spray on trees or buildings and NOPE no problem with chickens as they aren't in the milk room


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

It says not to let the granules alone near poultry as it can kill poultry if they eat enough. We take the granules and mix it with a little milk and put it on the bags to its a slurry and our chickens wont touch it as it soaks in the paper feed sacks. The milk seems to attract them better than just the granules as well.

Ray


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

You also don't need to put out very much for it to work. You can put a spoonful on a sack or in a paper plate. That is all you need for it to work. So I think even if they eat a little it would not hurt them. My chickens never ate it. They never seemed to mess with it.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Even with a large barn I only put out about a tablespoon sprinkled on a feed sack and put under a far milkstand. Then daily I just put out a sprinkle across the sack, shake shake shake. I only pay $9 per pound and I do buy the little shaker pounds, I only have gone through 2 of these and haven't had it out for several weeks. I was going to put some out after all this rain but haven't and not one fly. Figure $18 a year for all the chemicals I ever use for flies here...that's cheap, no sprays no nothing. I do buy one $7 container of spray Bronco that I mix with Showsheen to take to shows. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Any reason it can't be put up high somewhere?


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Just curious, does that stuff smell at all?? Because I bought some granule stuff called "Blue Streak" and man alive does it smell BAD!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

nope doesn't smell. and really I love the new powder that you mix with water and spray also can make it thick and paint it on


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

you can put it in fly bait dealies like this...

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/ez-strike-fly-bait-station-p-899.html

our chickens dont eat the quikbayt they stand around and eat the dead flies!

Madeline on here had a puppy eat an entire bowl of quikbayt. They called the manufacturer who told them that it is SO species specific that there really is no danger to other species.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

I read somewhere (not clue where at the moment) that you have better luck with flies if the bait is lower to the ground. I think it has to do with wind. Flies would prefer not to be in a place with moving air so if they are at ground level it is better??? I could be talking out my butt though. :rofl


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

:yeahthat

Most things say 4 ft or lower, out of direct sunlight. We also use Blue Streak in bait stations, the smell wears off after a few days and it works great here.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

LeeAnne, That's just a disposable diaper wipes container with holes in it screwed to the fence. Great idea.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

$15 for a disposable diaper wipe container!! are they out of their minds!! Now i need to figure out someone with kids I can snatch a wipes container from!! lol


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol I think that benefit to it is that it snaps shut and sort of locks so that children or puppies (or goats) cannot get to the poison.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that LeeAnne. I've been looking for ways to keep it contained. That is so easy to duplicate. The only problem is I love watching them spin, flutter, and stretch those tiny legs to their death!

Wendy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah the spinning and dieing...can you imagine being under one of these stations? Especially the first couple of days? It would be showering dead flies, and they sort of stick to the cement  Vicki


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

wendon817 said:


> I love watching them spin, flutter, and stretch those tiny legs to their death!


One of my milk customer's kids think watching the flies die is one of the main attractions when visiting my farm. I usually put out a new feed bag with the Quik Bayte before they arrive.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info and the heads up on the cheap entertainment!  I'm going to get started dealing with the fly problem. Just wish I knew I needed so little. I bought a big expensive tub!!


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

With a fly currently crawling on my leg, inside my house, I'm sure you can find lots of places to use it. Gonna try one of contraptions in the chicken coop. Hope they don't try to roost on it. Chickens are a little crazy!

Wendy


----------



## goatershubby (Jun 20, 2008)

If I put a feed sack in a goat pen, the goats would have it torn up and eaten before I got out of the pen. Actually, the flies have been amazingly light this year.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lenny the feed sack goes in the milk room DUH


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Sondra said:


> nope doesn't smell. and really I love the new powder that you mix with water and spray also can make it thick and paint it on


Thanks, so where do you all get the stuff? Sounds like I need some.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can order on line but here now they have it in almost all the feed stores


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

my vet sells it  also the co-op and feed stores as well as online


----------



## Lafingkid (Jul 9, 2008)

This post was really helpful. I was really nervous about putting the Quick Bayte on the feed bags. I used one of my sister-in-laws diaper wipe containers and zip tied it to the fence in the barn. I cut down a couple of the small bathroom cups to hold the small amount of granules. Now I'm waiting for the entertainment to begin. The other thing I've been using is the fly traps from Walmart. They are plastic bags that you fill with water and hang them. Because I didn't put the Quick Bayte out in March like I should have :blush these bags have been very helpful (but REALLY stinky).

Anyway, I replied to this post thinking maybe it might help someone else.

Lisa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Remember also that these products have attractant, the attract flies, so make sure where you put them isn't attracting flies to where you are working. Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :blush2

So True!!!! I put it out in the entrance area of the barn....go out and I had to swim through flies just to get inside....gross...

I felt so stupid when I stopped to think about it :blush2

P


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's OK, I had mine under the milk stand this year, and was fussing to someone about the flies at milking time  DUH!!! Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I just started using the spot on spray and it is AWESOME!!! Thank you to all that suggested!!!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have any 5 gallon buckets - I turn them upside down and sprinkle a teaspoon or less on it. It is just the right height for flies to find it. Every few days you need to clean it off and start fresh though as the flies die in piles right on top of it.

Also I use ice cream bucket lids on the ground. Every few days, take something - a wad of grass or hay and wipe it clean.. Of course, discard this where a goat won't eat it but really and truly they don't touch it - it must be YUCKY to them but in case you have a stupid one - keep it out of their reach.


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey we could buy some from you if you are willing to sell it! We've had a hard time getting it out here and have been looking for a place to buy it on-line.


----------

